# Webspace getrennt von Domain, geht das?



## tutorial-hilfe (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich sich eine Domain bei einem x - beliebigen Domain - Hoster zu kaufen / mieten und dieser trägt die Domain in 2 DNS Server ein, aber der Webspace mit der Webseite liegt auf einem ganz anderen Server von einem ganz anderen Anbieter? 
Muss dann bei dem Webspace Anbieter auch noch was an dem Server konfiguriert werden? Der Server sollte ja wissen auf welchen Webspcae er die Anfrage weiterleiten muss,oder? Wird die gewünschte URL von dem Domain - Hoster mit an den Webspce Anbieter übergeben damit dieser dann auch den richtigen Webspace zu ordnen kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

tutorial-hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2006)

tutorial-hilfe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist es möglich sich eine Domain bei einem x - beliebigen Domain - Hoster zu kaufen / mieten und dieser trägt die Domain in 2 DNS Server ein, aber der Webspace mit der Webseite liegt auf einem ganz anderen Server von einem ganz anderen Anbieter?


Möglich ist das, ja. Wenn du dir jedoch einen seriösen, zuverlässigen Provider aussuchst, ist eine Aufteilung nicht nötig, da sich der Provider um alles kümmert (Dumpinganbieter mal außen vorgelassen)



> Muss dann bei dem Webspace Anbieter auch noch was an dem Server konfiguriert werden?


Ja, der Webspace-Anbieter muss seinem HTTP-Server (i.d.R. Apache) einen VirtualHost hinzufügen, damit der Apache weiß, in welchem Verzeichnis sich die Daten zu der angefragten Domain befinden.



> Der Server sollte ja wissen auf welchen Webspcae er die Anfrage weiterleiten muss,oder? Wird die gewünschte URL von dem Domain - Hoster mit an den Webspce Anbieter übergeben damit dieser dann auch den richtigen Webspace zu ordnen kann?


Ja, das weiß der Server, da der Browser die angefragte Domain im Hostheader an den Zielserver übergibt.

Wenn Interesse an Webspace mit und/oder ohne Domain besteht, bitte einfach mal eine PN oder eine Email an info /at/ busoft /punkt/ de senden.


Grüße,
Arne


----------

